# Musician blog



## JohannSBach

Hey everybody,

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but I wanted to share it with you guys.

I recently started a blog about becoming and being a musician (which is basically my life right now), combined with general posts about musicians that I know and things that I have a strong opinion about. Check it out at *[url]http://mywayintomusic.tumblr.com/*[/URL]


----------

